# How do I know if I am CLEANED OUT???



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone, Lucky me, I am prepping for a colonoscopy as I type this. I am on the dulcolax pills and 527mg of miralax. I've read how it is tasteless but there is definitely saltiness to it and unfortunately I did barf it up earlier today. It seems better than the other stuff I took years ago but I am unable to finish it. It worked immediately and I'm going "clear" but I am not convinced that tomorrow I will be colonoscopy ready. I've read many posts here about people being turned away and that is my worst fear right now. I should mention that I have ibs-d and had d last night. I am also underweight...maybe I don't need a prep of 527mg. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as I am freaking out now. Thanks for your time!


----------



## 14144 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Kris,Before I was given a suppository ( not sure if that's the right spelling sorry)! before I got a scope which cleaned me out right there and then in the hospital. They insert it inside you, it doesn't hurt at all and within minutes you empty. If you are not sure tomorrow may be you should ask them about it.Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you so much, Farty Pants (ha, ha ...love the name)! I really appreciate the advice because I do not want to do this again in a hurry







I am excited to be knocked out tomorrow...I'm a nut, I love to be on whatever it is they give (Demerol and something...I'm not sure)Thanks again~Kris


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Hi,What prompted you to seek a colonscopy? Is this to rule out something more serious than IBS? I'm just curious if I should get one too eventhough I have had these symptoms for 10 years.Chris


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Chris, I had one done 8 years ago and they removed a polyp...a big one and it was kinda funny because when I was all drugged up the doc showed it to me and I was so out of it I asked to see it again! My symptoms at the time were bleeding and that unpleasant feeling of not getting it all out (incomplete evacuation). Now I am seeing a new specialist who has me being tested for everything (endoscopy, gall bladder ultra sound, stool specimen). Since I have the polyp history, she thought it was a good time to have the colonoscopy. She is checking me for microscopic colitis and wheat gluten intolerance. The endoscopy was for the gluten test....colonoscopy for the colitis. The actual test is fine....the last time I was awake in the beginning when they fill you up with air...that part was not fun but then I fell asleep. It's the prep that is evil although this miralax is more gentle that that Fleet stuff. Sorry if I am rambling...I've been stuck in the house alone all day so I'm a bit chatty (and so hungry...the tv commercials for food are torture!)Take care!


----------

